# 42,just had 8th IVF/ICSI 5 embies but no celldivision



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Girls

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Had EC on Fri. Collected 6 eggs normal I guess for my age. Got a call Sat to say we had four embies. No mention of quality or grade. Another call this am to say there had been no cell division in ANY of them....Gutted as this is our final go...Is this common...can there be lab error....


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry to here this. They can't grade them until they start to divide I don't think which is why they wouldn't have told you anything before. It's normal that they divide each day so I'm sorry to hear your news, however, some so take their time  
I'm only going on past experience but didn't want to leave without replying.  
Kay xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear your sad news  , on my 2nd cycle (I am a poor responder and only ever produced 7,5 and 4 eggs) they said that the eggs were immature, they ICSI's them but then there was no cell division after that - I was also at the Bridge and went for a follow up- of course they offered no explanation 'just one of those things' they did give me a small refund of a few hundred pounds when I asked as you never made it to ET  as I asked about so it was an abandoned cycle as per their small print.  My follow up consultation was awful (Mr Shaw) and when I said that  I had a good response and good quality embryos on my first he disagreed with me. I had a copy of my notes from them as well.  I decided to move clinics.  I had also had a m/c 6 weeks before there and he said I should have waited longer and I asked why they didn't advise me otherwise and he replied 'well you wanted to cycle asap' - of course I did my baby had just died but I was not the medical expert he was!!

I immediately went to ARGC - where my cycle was so different basically bloods every day or twice a day- and cetrotide injected up to 3 times a day-scans much more often. They said the quantity of the eggs was not the main thing the quality of them was more important. The embryo quality was better- I still had a negative cycle but it turned out that I a lining problem.

L x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry you had such a devastating result.   

CG xxxx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Paddi
      
          Just wanted to say sorry for your result  ,this happened on our last icsi.
6 eggs only 1 out of 3 fert other 3 imature & didn't go on to devide over night ,they said it's a egg prob & the "simple" solution would be d\e.

So now we are going to both the argc & the lister for consultation & hope for a more    outcome with my own eggs 1st.

good luck for whatever you decide next  
                                                        mistygirl xx


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello, so sorry to hear your news.

Karen xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Paddi hun, I remember you from a long time ago 

I am so sorry this has happened, some embies do take longer then others, so I am keeping everything crossed that they might phone you again and say things are looking brighter.

They don't say anything on the first day, its only to say that they have fertilised, its only yhe next day that they say what grade they are and how many cells.

Take care Paddi.

Love Jo
x x x


----------

